# Thin Platform Pedal Suggestions..



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Looking for thin pedals. 

For example like the Atomlab Aircorp or the Kona WahWah.

Any others out there that people use?

Thanks,
-adam


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Transition stepdowns are pretty thin...


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Dark Cycles Arachnids.

Twenty6 6foes


----------



## SofaKing Fast (Nov 30, 2005)

These are the thinnest I have seen.









https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=346945


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

funn soljam vipers.they are a little hefty but they grip like nothing else.i forget if it was rennie or peat but ive seen them on one of there bikes before.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

the atom lab are a good choice


the tioga mx pedals grip like cliplessand are cheap but they're not super thin


----------



## nickmpower (Dec 21, 2007)

the kona wah wahs have never let me down. My shins are finally recovering from my old pedals


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Straitline's or Sunline V1 DH are great. I really like the V1's.


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

Gusset Slim Jims


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Straitline's or Sunline V1 DH are great. I really like the V1's.


I'm thinking about getting Sunline V1 Pedals. Could you share more information? They're pretty expensive, but if they're dope, I'll bust a piggy bank for 'em.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Atomlab Trailkings are the Thinnest out there, save for those stupid flypaper pedals.

and are reasonably priced at 130 ish... They come in Black, and Green and White are special editions out now.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

I've wacked some pretty big rocks with theses and they hold up well.

Azonic, These weight 460 grams if that matters...its DH


----------



## mandown (May 20, 2004)

be sure the aircorp c-clips are on tight before every ride, or else you might find the body coming off the spindle. only happened to me once in the parking lot. i woulda been pissed if it was on the trail.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I just got these for my husbands bike-

BiLT Flatty II Pedals, actually decent weight, flat, & the grip seems good. I was lucky enough to get them half price too (normally $85 Aussie) - oh yeah well priced, I don't think you'll get many other sealed bearing pedals for that kind of price even at full price.










FYI BiLT is an in house brand of the store below, but the gear seems really decent!

https://shop.dhdirect.com.au/store/index.shop


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Not exactly thin but super cheap and local 
A Frames


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

The Kona Wahwahs look very nice in real life (saw them in the shop the other day for the first time) - be interested to hear what people's opinion are after riding them? Anyone?


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

dude, the " Truvativ Holzfeller Platform Pedals" pedals that came on me SC Jackal are the dankest pedals i've ever used.. from way back old school bmx to modern bmx and mtn bike. 
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=706&category=395

the pins are facking sharp. like, i walked by my bike and my jeans caught on me and they ripped. sharp. i do NOT like the pins that are Allen bolts. the ones where the actual friction surface is the bolt (hollow). these pins are insane. sharp. the pedals are the thinnest i've seen as well.

they bite tho. right through my jeans, baseball socks and all they way to my shin bone. still, if i could only ever use one pedal the rest of my life, these'd be it. perfect.

i've never lost a pin either and they are durable as fock.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> The Kona Wahwahs look very nice in real life (saw them in the shop the other day for the first time) - be interested to hear what people's opinion are after riding them? Anyone?


with 5.10 shoes they are amazing,with slightly worn vans they are not,and the anodizing is coming of after 2 rides and thats not clouting anything,but it was very muddy.

maybe should of put a ripple in the center like the atomlabs but good with 5.10.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions guys/gal - keep them coming.

I am looking for thin flats. And you've hit on just about all the ones I know of so far.

Thanks,
-adam


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I have had V1's for a while now, they are nice. Haven't had any problems with the bearings and the grip is good. I don't even run any pins on my right pedal which works fine until its wet. The pins are nice and long and poke through the pyramids. The pyramids are neat, get them if you have the money.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> I've wacked some pretty big rocks with theses and they hold up well.
> 
> Azonic, These weight 460 grams if that matters...its DH


those things fing suck. i had a pair for one season, recently swapped them for some easton flatboys and its a 1000% improvement.

the eastons, while not the thinnest out there, are durable, reliable, grippy and middle of the pack price and weight wise. i've been very happy with them, enough so that i just bought another set for my next build.

now that i think about it, that says allot. i'm a picky shopper, if i buy a part twice, you can rest assured it pulling its weight.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

East Flatboy's Very good. After coming form A-frames I have been impressed and have not switched for 3years.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> I've wacked some pretty big rocks with theses and they hold up well.
> 
> Azonic, These weight 460 grams if that matters...its DH


They suck. Rocked one for less than a season. Grip was mediocre. Bearings shat the bed.



ducktape said:


> I just got these for my husbands bike-
> 
> BiLT Flatty II Pedals, actually decent weight, flat, & the grip seems good. I was lucky enough to get them half price too (normally $85 Aussie) - oh yeah well priced, I don't think you'll get many other sealed bearing pedals for that kind of price even at full price.
> 
> ...


Looks like a relabeled Wellgo.

The Wah-Wah is nice. Feels just fine with my Rowley XLIIIs that I wear everyday to walk to class.

I think Atomlab is as thin as it gets aside from the Flypaper. But they're a bit pricey, the bushings develop play, and if you get one where the platform is held onto the spindle via c-clip... well, don't.


----------



## EastBay_Slim (Jan 4, 2007)

specialized lo pro mag 2.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i have some syncros mentals - moderately thin, the mags are crazy light, and very very expensive.

but i'd recommend em


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Thin pedals almost all lack enough concave for my liking.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

wellgo mg-1 maddddddddd cheap, great grip, the lightest i know, and pretty thin. buy 3 sets and it will still be cheaper than most highend pedals


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

wyrm said:


> East Flatboy's Very good.


+1 for Easton Flatboys.. Good grip, decent weight and I've beat the living crap out of them against rocks for the past year with zero maintenance.. still going strong.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Thin pedals almost all lack enough concave for my liking.


Very true... most thin pedals don't have enough concave. The concave is what holds it down. Once again.... Easton. My bro has the AtomLab TrailKing and still loves my pedals. Having tired his bike... I still love my pedals.

Hate the finish on the Specialized pedals... they are slicker than snot.

And come on..... Wellgo? When was the last time someone stopped at the DJ's and said... "no way Wellgo pedals!!!" Terrible contact points. Terrible bushings and bearings. No service on them. Need I go on?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I like my Drive CNC Pros. I used to be stuck on the concave train too but after using these it's not as important to me. They are also relatively cheap for having sealed bearings.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

ALL MOUNTAIN,those look sick!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

wyrm said:


> And come on..... Wellgo? When was the last time someone stopped at the DJ's and said... "no way Wellgo pedals!!!" Terrible contact points. Terrible bushings and bearings. No service on them. Need I go on?


I've had some wellgo pedals that turned to crap really fast. (b-67s) But I've had really good luck with the mags, and have them on most of my bikes right now. The platform is nice and wide, the pins are nice and grippy, they have decent concave, and they can be had pretty cheaply. Got the last pair on sale for about $40. Oh, and they are VERY light.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

If you like the easton flatboys, look at the welgo b37's, theyre very similar, the wellgo's being a little lighter, and cheaper. I wouldnt be surprised at all if wello manufactured the flatboy pedal for easton.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

dd13 said:


> ALL MOUNTAIN,those look sick!


They're off the sickness chart !

Those are prototype "Knolly Carve" pedals. Contact Knolly Bikes if you want to put your name down for a set.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

All Mountain said:


> They're off the sickness chart !
> 
> Those are prototype "Knolly Carve" pedals. Contact Knolly Bikes if you want to put your name down for a set.


Just a moment, CARVE hooked up with Knolly? Awesome! I can't wait to see them hit production.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

ancientwisdom said:


> specialized lo pro mag 2.


i second this motion....


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

atomlab aircorp
kona wah wah
spesh lo pro mag 2
transition step down


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

im trying these next, pretty cheap too


----------



## tylerdurden119 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just got a pair of speedplay drilliums, thin, concave and the right amount of pins for traction and they look sick.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wellgo MG-1. Thin, great profile, great grip and great bearings and super light. They are great...


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

Second the motion on the Drilliums. Ive been pushing them on here for a while. Its good to see someone else on them. They grip extremely well and are nice and wide and pretty low.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

one of my best buds runs a set of those drilliums. VERY nice set of pedals, i considered them myself and i don't think he would hesitate to recommend them.


----------

